# 99 C1500 factory AM/FM/CD



## just plain john (Jun 6, 2011)

My battery terminal were briefly crossed during a botched jumpstart. Ever since, the radio won't play. The face says 'LOC' and the red security light blinks. Is it fried?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome TSF

If every else on the car is working OK, it is probably just locked. It takes the dealer to
re code it

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f257/please-read-assistance-with-locked-radios-456409.html

BG


----------



## just plain john (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the tip Basementgeek, I'll look into that tomorrow


----------

